# Any possible way of getting a notification when you are quoted in a thread?



## Tommy Deaks (Dec 4, 2013)

As the title says really. In another non-music related forum I am a member of, you get notified of when you are quoted by another user. 

It's quite handy and convenient - could this be implemented here?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 4, 2013)

This does sound mighty helpful


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah good idea... I have completely forgotten about threads I have posted in...and even created


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 5, 2013)

I 4th this!


----------



## MFB (Dec 5, 2013)

The one thing that'd be tough to monitor about this, what if the quote is incredibly insignificant, like an off-the-cuff joke that doesn't add to the thread but keeps getting quoted with things like "+1! " after it?


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Dec 6, 2013)

MFB said:


> The one thing that'd be tough to monitor about this, what if the quote is incredibly insignificant, like an off-the-cuff joke that doesn't add to the thread but keeps getting quoted with things like "+1! " after it?



Hmm. I suppose that's one thing that would just have to be accepted... I think the benefits of it would outweigh this but I see where you are coming from.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 6, 2013)

I have thought about this too. Its a great idea.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a good idea in theory, but in practice, it's probably not practical. On forums where this has been implemented, it works because the "quote this post" feature is designed to work without actually displaying the quoted post in the text box in which you type your reply. The forum's front-end, when called to display your post and seeing that your post was a reply to a specific other post, simply pulls in that previous post in a quote box.

How SSO's quote system works is that the quoted text is actually part of the reply as well (although it is designed so that nested quotes get removed). That's what allows people to break up posts they're quoting so they can respond to invidual statements or sections.

The problem becomes figuring out how to get the forum to recognize that you're quoting someone. You could write a script to make it recognize when someone posts a string that looks like "[ QUOTE=X;Y ]" (without the spaces) where X and Y are wildcards representing a user's name and the numerical reference to that specific post in the database, respectively. The problem I see with that is that it would be completely open to abuse. If I was a troll who wanted to annoy a specific user, I could inject that string into posts all over the forum, and they would get a million "You have been quoted" messages. So in order to avoid situations like that, you'd have to do a lot more work make it more robust. You'd have to add features to the forum which a) allow you to block notifications that specific users have quoted you, and b) allow you to turn off said notifications entirely.

I'm not saying it can't be done, just that it isn't nearly as simple as some people think.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd REALLY like to see this implemented! Especially in the subforums I don't frequent as much, I always feel rude when I don't respond to a directed question. The other forum I was on for a while had a feature like this!


----------



## tssb (Dec 30, 2013)

we need this.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 27, 2014)

Overall this seems like a great idea. I have this happen all the time.



Xaios said:


> I'm not saying it can't be done, just that it isn't nearly as simple as some people think.



I'm sure you could parse and recognize "[QUOTE=Username".


----------



## Sephael (Jan 28, 2014)

^ I'm sure you could also do that as a google search and set it for your home page so you could see the results each time you opened your browser


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 29, 2014)

Sephael said:


> ^ I'm sure you could also do that as a google search and set it for your home page so you could see the results each time you opened your browser



Folks. We're onto something here.

I admit email notification is still a lot nicer. Especially if the person quoting you is hoping for you to answer their question.


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm a software engineer myself, so I realise this isn't a simple task. I just perhaps thought it was a good idea


----------

